# Something A Bit Different - Omega Seamaster 196.0050



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had this just over a week now and thought it was high time I shared it with you guys.

I'm not a quartz or square case fan and I don't really like bimetal watches either but this one spoke to me for some reason. It's very different from all my other Omegas and no, I'm not a completist just ticking off models. There are certain Omegas, that although considered grails by many, just don't appeal to me (I'll whisper this but the SM300 falls into this category).

Anyway enough controversy, here's my Seamaster Quartz 196.0050. Things that appeal to me about this model, certain features we're quite advanced for the time. The hour hand rotates in one hour intervls without moving the minute hand, great for moving between time zones. The minute hand is rotated by pressing (and holding) the centre of the crown. The movement is a cal.1310 and since it arrived the time keeping has been absolutely flawless.

Dimensions are modest:

Lug to lug = 38.4mm

9-3 = 29mm

9-3 incl crown = 30.5mm

thick = 11.2mm

weight = 90g

But because of the oblong case, depth and the chunky (solid link and 3mm deep) bracelet it wears a lot larger on the wrist, chunky is the word that springs to mind.

Going back to the bracelet is uses spring bars held in the links to size it - it has lug holes on one side to push a tool in. A very easy process and a great idea, shame more manufacturers don't do that now.

Overall it has the feeling of a quality piece with some really well though out touches. I'm not too sure of the year but I think they were introduced in 1977. I'd imagine that in its day this was very near the best of Omega technology being both extremely well built and having one of those new fangled quartz movts, with innovative features you dont even see these days. Enough of my waffle though here's a few pics.














































TBC


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

And there's more...





































Many thanks to JonW for deciding to let this little beauty go and if anyone has anymore more information about this model I'd love to hear from you. Oh I almost forgot to mention, I'll probably look into the possibility of manufacturing a replacement steel bezel, which should change the look quite considerable I think.

Thanks for reading and any opinions out there?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pictures.

Like you I'm not a huge quartz or square case fan but my only quartz Omega also just did something for me.

As mine is so similar to yours I could hardly say I don't like it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Like you I'm not a huge quartz or square case fan but my only quartz Omega also just did something for me.
> 
> As mine is so similar to yours I could hardly say I don't like it


Now if budget was no object, that's the one I would really like. Great watch Stanford, looks like great minds think alike!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stanford said:


> .... my only quartz Omega also just did something for me.


Me too .....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry guys I've been a bit of a dunderhead (just for a change!). The movements a cal. 1320 not a cal. 1310. Deslixia rules.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ahh lovely! beautiful watches...

I will wear my MC tomorrow as I agree, these watches get under your skin like few others - theyre just superbly made and way better looking in the metal than the pics... tho the pics are sweet too









Mine and my other half's...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I can see why you would like them.

I wouldn't normally be attracted to square/oblong cased watches myself but these definately have an appeal.

Great pics too.


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

That is quite special!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I luv 'em - have a deposit down on a Connie version (yes, Jon - that one, finally







)

Crackinig pics too! That Omegamania catalog (I assume) makes for great backgrounds!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think they look great, I have been taken with the Marine Chronometer especially since I saw one in a display case


----------

